# Making starship window interiors with backlit film



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Last weekend I did some artwork of the TOS and JJprise corridors in Photoshop to put behind my model's windows so it wasn't just a white void. I wanted to get the sense of something in there.



















First I had simply gone to FedEx Office and had them print my window patterns on transparency. 

Today, I used Inkpress Backlight Film. This stuff works much better in that it lets light pass through, but it diffuses it. Also, FedEx Office can only print on laser jet printers, which doesn't work with graphics very well. My Inkjet printer made the graphics much sharper and richer. I absolutely love how this is looking now.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

All you need now is to figure out a way to have a silhouette of a crewmember walk past a few of those windows. 

But seriously, I like it! It's a brilliant way to add that extra bit of realism to the finished build. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nicely done, and surely easier on the eyes than painting brass or plastic 

So is this the same kind of material that decades of 'Okudagrams' have been printed on?

You know, not to dim sales of beautiful photoetch sets, I would think this is the best way to show the Rec Deck on the 1/350 Refit Enterprise.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks absolutely brilliant. I think it should be worth the effort to print some humans in there, too.


----------



## NCC1966 (Jun 27, 2016)

Good idea and it looks nice -- but taking in consideration the crazy size they say that this ship is when compared with the actual ST ships the scale doesn't look right (your interior is too big).


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

Very neat!! I was thinking about doing this to the larger windows on the Voyager kit, if I ever get around to building it that is.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve H said:


> So is this the same kind of material that decades of 'Okudagrams' have been printed on?


I imagine it's something similar. Not sure what the Okudagrams were printed on, but it's the same idea.



Steve H said:


> You know, not to dim sales of beautiful photoetch sets, I would think this is the best way to show the Rec Deck on the 1/350 Refit Enterprise.


Well, I think the photoetch is still better for the rec deck. These slides don't have the 3dimensionality as the photoetch. I did think about trying to make a corridor art of the wall, floor and ceiling. Then the transparency could be folded to create a box. Might be overkill though.



NCC1966 said:


> Good idea and it looks nice -- but taking in consideration the crazy size they say that this ship is when compared with the actual ST ships the scale doesn't look right (your interior is too big).


The test images above are no the JJprise. It's the TOS Enterprise, and the hallway art is properly 350th scale. I just put the JJ artwork in the post to show what it looked like as well.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

That looks really great. Well done!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you install them right up to the window inserts, or a little bit away to give the illusion of depth?


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Fantastic job, Daniel_B!

Those look great and really do add not only detail but scale to the kits. 

Let me know if you are selling a set...


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Opus Penguin said:


> Do you install them right up to the window inserts, or a little bit away to give the illusion of depth?


So far I've been installing them right up on the window inserts. The hull is thick enough that you still get the illusion of parallax against the window frames, and it really feels like there is a hallway there.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Really, REALLY cool effect! However, correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought those windows were inside crew quarters, research labs, etc, and not corridors.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Thought you guys might like this too. I was able to get bridge consoles and control panels printed onto slide film. These will look much better backlit than decals would. The color is vibrant and rich.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, wait, you're gonna light the bridge consoles and wall displays in the 1/350 Enterprise?!

Um... :surprise: :freak: :thumbsup:

So you understand, you're clearly a madman, but it's a beautiful madness.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, you have to sell these. Have you talked to Paul at Paragrafix?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep! A natural course of events. I've seen some jaw dropping work at 1:350! 

Doug


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Radiodugger said:


> Yep! A natural course of events. I've seen some jaw dropping work at 1:350!
> 
> Doug


I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop: He's gonna put lights in the arms of the Captain's Chair. THAT is crazy town.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve H said:


> I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop: He's gonna put lights in the arms of the Captain's Chair. THAT is crazy town.


Ha, no way. :grin2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daniel_B said:


> Ha, no way. :grin2:


You say that now. But you're thinking about it.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Bumping this up because it's amazing and I want a set!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

FlyAndFight said:


> Bumping this up because it's amazing and I want a set!


I should be finalizing all the artwork this weekend.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Daniel,

Great work and thanks for the link to the Backlight Film.
I will be getting me some of that film.

And I also love your slide film work.
I created the consoles for my 1/25th scale KITT from Knight Rider.
Even though you need a decent magnifying glass you can read all the text on the displays. You can't beat the resolution of a 35mm slide.
Sadly, these days there will be a dwindling number of companies who can print onto slide film. Everything is digital..

Alien


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Since I've been playing with making starship interior graphics, I figured I'd go full insanity. I made a bridge for the Revell 1:500 (though it's actually 1:1000) JJ Abrams Enterprise. I made the graphics in Photoshop and then printed them onto backlit film. I cut out the graphics, folded them into shape, and volia! A 1:1000 scale JJprise bridge.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Loving this.:grin2:


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a cool enough idea that model manufacturers should take notice. There's no reason Round 2 or Moebius couldn't offer 35mm slide graphics as part of their accessory lighting sets.

Now I wish I'd waited to build my TOS bridge!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Daniel B, that is beyond brilliant! I normally don't copy others' ideas, but this...you've given me ideas, Daniel...yesirree!

Doug


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Daniel_B said:


> Since I've been playing with making starship interior graphics, I figured I'd go full insanity. I made a bridge for the Revell 1:500 (though it's actually 1:1000) JJ Abrams Enterprise. I made the graphics in Photoshop and then printed them onto backlit film. I cut out the graphics, folded them into shape, and volia! A 1:1000 scale JJprise bridge.


Needs more lens flare - turn those backlights up to 11! :grin2:

Amazing work, it's a brilliant idea, and the sort of thing I'd happily pay money for if it were sold as a finished product.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

(deleted: too late for lens flare joke)


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

SteveR said:


> (deleted: too late for lens flare joke)


Lens flare jokes, like lens flares, are clearly intended to be over used. >


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Seriously Awesome detailing especially for the TOS Enterprise corridors. 
Daniel_B, I would love to purchase a copy of your final product regarding the TOS Enterprise's bridge and corridor slides.

~Ben G. / NY


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Great work, Daniel. Looking forward to seeing what else you can do with this idea.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

I've had some requests to also do backlit window inserts for the 1:350 TMP Refit/NCC-1701-A and the NX-01. Here is the artwork in progress of those.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

How do these look through the kit clear windows? On the refit, for example, I'd imagine the small round windows are too distorted to make seeing anything through them worth it.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Hunk A Junk said:


> How do these look through the kit clear windows? On the refit, for example, I'd imagine the small round windows are too distorted to make seeing anything through them worth it.


Good question, I haven't tested it yet. I myself has been experimenting with this stuff in my windows instead of using the clear plastic inserts. So far it's working pretty well.

EnviroTex Lite® Pour-On High Gloss Finish


I have the Refit kit on hand, so I will try to finish up this artwork sometime soon and get it behind the windows to see. I do not however have a 1/350 NX-01 on hand, so I will need to get one somehow I guess to test fit those as well.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Daniel_B said:


> Good question, I haven't tested it yet. I myself has been experimenting with this stuff in my windows instead of using the clear plastic inserts. So far it's working pretty well.


I used that stuff on my Smoothie tests, and it was pretty good. 

I cut pieces from margarine lids, rubbed noise grease on the inside, then taped them to the outside of the hull before pouring the clear stuff from the inside of the hull. 





How did you ensure that the outside of the hull was smooth?


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

SteveR said:


> I used that stuff on my Smoothie tests, and it was pretty good.
> 
> I cut pieces from margarine lids, rubbed noise grease on the inside, then taped them to the outside of the hull before pouring the clear stuff from the inside of the hull.
> 
> ...


I used normal scotch tape to block the windows from the outside. Then poured the mixture from the inside. I had to let it sit for 4 days to cure. Then I removed the scotch tape. Because the adhehsive of the scotch tape leaves an ever so slight texture on the outer "glass" I polished the outside with 2000,4000,6000,12000 sand paper to make it crystal clear again. In retrospect, it would have probably been easier to just use a NOVUS kit to polish it.

https://www.amazon.com/NOVUS-7100-Plastic-Polish-Kit/dp/B002UCYRZU


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm using the same stuff for my refit windows, but even the clearer ones show lensing that make putting a transparency behind it kind of dicey.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel_B said:


> Last weekend I did some artwork of the TOS and JJprise corridors in Photoshop to put behind my model's windows so it wasn't just a white void. I wanted to get the sense of something in there.


Extremely talented sir.
Do yo plan to sell a couple or half a dozen sets?:nerd:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Even if the hallways aren't as visible through the distorted resin windows, the bridge transparancies are still a brilliant idea.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Extremely talented sir.
> Do yo plan to sell a couple or half a dozen sets?:nerd:
> -Jim G.G.


Welllllllllllllllllllll?:wink2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey guys. Haven't been really working on these lately due to an ultra busy work period. However, I've got a 5 days off coming up and maybe I can look at them again. Thanks.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Daniel_B said:


> Hey guys. Haven't been really working on these lately due to an ultra busy work period. However, I've got a 5 days off coming up and maybe I can look at them again. Thanks.


I'm sure a very welcomed 5 days off for sure! I for one look forward towards any updates, especially for the 1/350 TOS window interiors!
~ Ben G.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I am interested in a set for my TOS 1/350 Enterprise.
Just waiting to pull the trigger.:wink2:


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very cool. Definitely going to have to build another TOS 1/350 and fortunately I haven't started my Refit yet. So if you don't sell these, I'll definitely have to "borrow" the idea!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would be willing to buy a 1/350 E and Refit set.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel_B said:


> Hey guys. Haven't been really working on these lately due to an ultra busy work period. However, I've got a 5 days off coming up and maybe I can look at them again. Thanks.


Looking *VERY* much forward to this sir.:|
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

These look great in a dark room, but how do they stand up i a lit room? Are they bright enough to tell that the model is lit? I do wish you'd come up with this three years ago. I like it a lot.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Status?
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

JGG1701 said:


> Status?
> -Jim G.G.


The status is I haven't looked at these since July. Heh. Maybe I'll get back to them.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can you please at least make a set for me??
Jim G.G.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

JGG1701 said:


> Can you please at least make a set for me??
> Jim G.G.


Which ship are you working on?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel_B said:


> Which ship are you working on?


Slowly working on the 1/350th TOS USS ENTERPRISE ?
Jim G.G.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in the TOS and Refit Big E!!

Please offer these for sale.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

FlyAndFight said:


> I'm definitely interested in the TOS


Yeah ,me too?
Jim G.G.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

JGG1701 said:


> Yeah ,me too?
> Jim G.G.


Yes, I as well am very interested in purchasing a set or two!


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Still interested here as well, for possibly as many as 3 sets (1 TOS & 2 Refit era - assuming those were completed).


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I would like a set for TOS 1/350 Enterprise if you do a run.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Slowly working on the 1/350th TOS USS ENTERPRISE ?
> Jim G.G.


Sorry if I started something here Daniel...............................
-Jim G.G.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

JGG1701 said:


> Sorry if I started something here Daniel...............................
> -Jim G.G.


LOL!!! I requested that he offer these for sale way back in July of last year! :laugh:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel_B said:


> Which ship are you working on?


Anything on these?:wink2:
Jim G.G.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would really like a set of TOS and the Refit Enterprise! I hope Daniel B makes thee! Fantastic work


----------



## Fivermail (Jul 26, 2016)

Brilliant concept and work! 

I'm very interested in how you did the slides. Did you photograph your artwork and then have the slides made from the photo Shoot? If so, how did you get the measurements correct? I know they used to do this kind of thing with lithography cameras to make photo etch (I think Jimmy Flintstone still does it that way) but as I understand it; that requires a custom booth that allows the photographer to place the art at the proper distance from the camera to achieve the correct scale. Also, yours look a lot cleaner than a slide made from a photo. Is there a digital process that I'm not aware of because I am a walking anachronism? It's really beautiful work, I would really love to know how you did it.

Thanks for posting those!

Fiver


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I don't know, but my guess is he found someone with a 35mm film recorder. It images digital files directly to 35mm film. I used several of these back in the 90s when companies wanted their Powerpoint presentations on actual slides. We could image to both 4K and 8K resolution. I believe 16K models were also made. We also had a 4" x 5" recorder and finally graduated to a Kodak 8" x 10" LVT recorder. Solitaire Film Recorders


----------

